# Fs: Ati Radeon 9800xt



## Stewie Griffin (Jun 13, 2004)

yup im selling it. i just got it in may. I'ts brand NEW everything is individually sealed. i include everything ( box, S cable, adaptors, etc.) im selling it because i just bought my car and i am much more interested in that.

asking 280$ buyer pays shipping. *BRAND NEW*


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Jun 15, 2004)

i'm dropping the price to 265$ or b/o  

EVERYTHING IS STILL INDIVIDUALLY WRAPPED


----------



## Stewie Griffin (Jun 16, 2004)

email me at mpichardo1@msn.com


----------

